# Ubuntu Start bricht beim mounten der Laufwerke ab



## Akkuschrauber (11. März 2011)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt hab ich folgendes Problem:

Ich hab nach der Anleitung Software-RAID
ein Raid1 erstellt.
Habe allerdings dummerweise vergessen die Beiden Festplatten in die mdadm.conf einzutragen und neugestartet.
Ubuntu bricht den Systemstart jetzt immer beim Versuch alle Laufwerke zu mounten ab.
Meine Idee war irgendwie von außen auf die fstab zuzugreifen um den Eintrag für das Raid zu löschen, der Versuch von einer 
anderen Linux Installation (auch Ubuntu) auf das System zuzugreifen scheiterte allerdings. Angezeigt wurden auf der Systemplatte
nur das Linux-image und die Ordner grub und lost+found...

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das Raid aus dem Bootvorgang auszuschließen?
Ich hab auch schon nach passenden Parametern für Grub gesucht und mich an der Grub-shell versucht, hatte aber alles keinen Erfolg...

Version ist Ubuntu Server 10.04, Grub gibt sich als 1.98 aus.

edit: noch vergessen, das System ist auf einer extra 20gb platte installiert, das Raid besteht aus zwei 1tb platten, die lediglich für Dateien vorgesehen waren.


----------



## Jimini (11. März 2011)

Du brauchst die Arrays nicht zwingend in die mdadm.conf einzutragen - streng genommen brauchst du nicht einmal mdadm, um die Arrays zu starten. Der Kernel ist - entsprechende Konfiguration vorausgesetzt - in der Lage, Arrays selbständig zu erkennen und zu starten. Dazu müssen die entsprechenden Partitionen allerdings fd-geflaggt sein (fdisk /dev/sda => t => Partitionsnummer eingeben => fd). Ich habe heute morgen ein Gentoo-System fertiggemacht, was so konfiguriert ist.

Welche Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn Ubuntu die Laufwerke mounten will? Können vorher denn die Arrays gestartet werden oder schlägt schon das fehl?

Bitte poste mal den Output von _fdisk -l /dev/sda_, _fdisk -l /dev/sdb_ (sofern deine Festplatten sda und sdb sind, gegebenenfalls die Befehle entsprechend anpassen) sowie _cat /etc/fstab_. Falls von der fstab abweichend, poste noch dein Partitionsschema, da mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, wie dein Partitionslayout aussieht.

Es dürfte auch einen Parameter geben, mit dem du ohne RAID-Support bootest, das müsstest du mal Google bemühen. Oder du drückst beim Bootvorgang mal F2, Ubuntu bietet sicherlich die Möglichkeit, schon früh in den Bootvorgang einzugreifen und in den Single-User-Mode zu gelangen, wo du den weiteren Ablauf des Bootens beeinflussen kannst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Akkuschrauber (11. März 2011)

Also als fd sind sie auf jeden Fall, die Platten sind sdb1 und sdc2.

Bis zur Anmeldung komm ich nichmal, aber der Output beim Starten ist Folgender:



> /dev/sda1 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced
> /dev/sda1 xxxfiles, xxxblocks
> mountall: fsck /boot [365] terminated with status 1
> init ureadahead-other main process (802) terminated with status 4


sda1 ist die Systemplatte, das er die überprüft hängt wahrscheinlich damit zusammen, dass ich den PC gewaltsam ausmach 
Am Anfang hab ich noch nen bissel unwichtiges Zeug weggekürzt, 
darunter blinkt nur der Cursor, aber nichts passiert mehr.


EDIT: 
Ich habs jetzt geschafft zu skippen und bin bis zur Anmeldung gekommen.
  fdisk sagt folgendes:



> /dev/sdb Anfang: 1 Ende: 121601 Blöcke: 976760001 Id: fd System: Linux Raid autodetect
> sdc des Gleiche
> Dadrüber halt noch nen paar allgemeine Sachen über Größe und so...



In die fstab hab ichs so eingetragen

/dev/md0      /Einhängpunkt    ntfs   defaults   0   0


----------



## Jimini (11. März 2011)

Du hast also auf sdb und sdc jeweils eine Partition, beide laufen in einem RAID1 und werden auf /dev/md0 gemappt. /dev/md0 ist als NTFS formatiert und soll dann unter /Einhängpunkt gemountet werden. Soweit korrekt?
Was passiert denn, wenn du das Array manuell startest (_mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1_)?
Hast du in /etc/fstab keine anderen Partitionen eingetragen? Was hast du sonst noch für (Linux-)Partitionen auf dem System?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Akkuschrauber (16. März 2011)

Hat sich erledigt, ich hab das Ganze die die mdadm.conf eingetragen.
Seit dem funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Trotzdem danke für deine Hilefe


----------

